# Vortech Supercharger Guru's....



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

So I installed my stage one VF-Engineering v9 supercharger kit on my 2002 24v VR6 in august (about 4k on the kit).
Ive been having an oil in the piping, and consumed 3qts of oil in nearly 3k miles (never consumed oil before going VF. I had a coolant leak earlier this month when i removed the piping to the blower i noticed oil in my charge pipes and coming specifically from the "relief and oil assist" line. 
I also spoke with a very well known local shop that is very well versed, they said the v1, and v2 blower dont run this line so plugging shouldn't be an issue.
Heres my Email from VF asking if i can plug suspected line: 


_Quote »_
Hello,

I got the oil relocation kit from you guys yesterday, thanks for the speedy delivery! 
Ive got a question.... When tearing the car apart, i notice the "breather" hose on the blower itself is where the oil seems to be coming from. Is this hose neccessary or can i screw the oil feed line directly into the blower (removing the T valve) and plug the other end of that breather line that threads into the blower right near the oulet? 

What is the purpose of this hose?










You can see the line im talking about from this picture on your site, its routed underneath the oil feed line to right near the outlet of the blower.

A very good friend of mine has a v9 Vortech blower on his mustang, his setup is like how i mentioned above (deleting that oil breather line), also him, and i are both expert level VW technicians so this is not just a shot in the dark here. Im curious to get the problem eliminated (Ive talked to other supercharged 24v with the oil relocation kit and the oil is still in the piping, just not as much) 
Thanks for all replies!

-Christopher 
Hi Christopher,
Unfortunately, you could not remove that line. It is not a simple breather but rather an air assist line that helps to move oil through the blower.
This must be in place at all times.
Thanks!
-Sean




Any of you guys have any expeirence with this or can point me in the right direction.
I ordered a moroso one way oil check valve to put on this fitting but i dont believe i ordered the right size (only size available).
TIA










_Modified by TheRedMouse at 7:37 AM 3-24-2009_


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

Any help would be great!


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*

the air line is used to bring oil into the charger to bathe the bearings in oil. The amount of air preasure should be small and it should just siphon just enough oil to keep the bearings well lubed. there should never be any oil in that line, however being in the real world, some oil is getting in, most likely from oil seeping out the inlet side bearing seal.


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

So ive got a leaky bearing seal is your theory huh?


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*

this has been a systemic problem with the V9. If you do a search on rebuilds and when other people have had failures, this almost always seems to be the issue. My V9 blew up at 2200 miles.
You cannot run any Vortech charger (except the V3 which has it's own oil reservoir) without the oil bath and the only way to get it in is with this air line unless you plan on running a separate oiling system.


_Modified by groupracer at 8:38 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_
You cannot run any Vortech charger (except the V3 which has it's own oil reservoir) without the oil bath and the only way to get it in is with this air line unless you plan on running a separate oiling system.

_Modified by groupracer at 8:38 AM 3-25-2009_

that is incorrect, the v9 is the only vortech charger that has that air line.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (websaabn)*

The V9 are problematic and VF changed from the V9 units back to the V2 units on the R32's. The better unit to use is the V5, which works well with 2.0 - 4.0 liter engines (F trim or G trim). This is the unit that I used a number of years ago in the kit that I built. The kit that I built and sold made 308 HP to the wheels on the guys car that bought it (stock engine). My last dyno with stock software and injectors was 265 HP and after the injector swap, it was about 298 HP. The problem with going to another unit other than the V9, is it requires a different mounting bracket as the V9 is different. VF at one time was offering an upgrade to convert.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

To clear things up for everyone...
The line that taps into the outlet of the charger is a "evacuation assist" helps prevent oil backing up into the charger by using small amounts of air pressure to push air back into the pan....this does cause a bit of crank case pressure so the catch can or a dump is a must...
All Vortechs with the exception of the V3 require oil to be sprayed into the gear case from the engine oil pump, then returns into the oil pan. The V3 and many Prochargers as well as Rotrex units have their own oil supply that allows temps to be lower and also prevent contamination. The other added bonus is that you do not need to tap the block/pan for a return as well as fight to make sure the lines are properly routed.
V1's and V2's are the most robust chargers available from Vortech for VR6 applications.


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

How gay, stupid V9 blowers. 
Thanks for all the info guys, any of you guys recomend a one way check valve of some sort to put in the line so the oil wont seep back into the charge piping?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRedMouse* »_How gay, stupid V9 blowers. 
Thanks for all the info guys, any of you guys recomend a one way check valve of some sort to put in the line so the oil wont seep back into the charge piping?

The little one way should be cleaned out from now to then as there does end up with some oil flowing back in. I cleaned mine twice in over 50k miles, never had any oil in the intake manifold. But I also dont run a PCV and allow the crank case pressure to vent to atmosphere. Your V9 should have one, if you need a replacement you can find them on Vortech's website I believe.


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

There's a one way currently on the setup already? From my understanding there was just a fitting for the "feed" and the T valve that splits it off.
unless the feed fitting is a one way check valve as well.
http://www.vortechsupercharger...?p=71


----------

